# what kind of pleco?



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone could help in identifying what kind of pleco I have. I've had him for awhile now and was told he was a bumble bee pleco but I can't find any like that online. Possibly just a made up name? Is this just a common pleco? It is about 7-8" long. thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks kinda like a bumble bee...
check here....www.planetcatfish.com


----------

